# Laptop Cover Scratch Remover!



## infinity2heaven

i know this is insane, asking such a q in this
forum., but still... can anyone pl suggest me if there is 
any scratch remover for laptop covers (i have a silver sony vaio) ?

Any links if porvided is highly appreciated...

thanks for reading this ..


----------



## Aleksey

I personally have NEVER seen one online, but then, anythign possible on the internet. 
Might I suggest:
A: Google search.
B: www.shoping.com search

Start with the obvious


----------



## macnoob

how o you remove  scratch from a laptop? that doent make sense you could fill the plastic bak in but thats impractical or mabye idk what else it could be but a scratch remover? i just dont see it


----------

